# Any bowlers on ss.org??



## Mr Violence (Sep 7, 2011)

I just started bowling again. I've been in leagues since I was 5. Bowled a 601 series to start the season.

Forgot how much I love it. I wish I was more involved in it. I'm going to try to search some tournaments and amateur bowling events. If anyone knows anything, hit me up!

Was curious if there were any other bowlers on ss.org!

/longshot


----------



## powderedtoastman (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like I'm late to the party here, but I used to be a bowler.
I haven't been in a league since college though, maybe 2006 or 2007.. and I don't have any equipment at the moment.

I've always been thinking about getting back into it, but never get around to it. Like so many other things. That's life, I guess


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah i was probowls.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hell yes, I used to bowl a LOT, from aroun age 9 to 18. Was always in the regional/state teams wherever I lived (moved a lot). Used to play 5 or 6 lanes a day, everyday.

Don't think I'll ever return to playing a lot, which is a shame because I never got a perfect game, only two 279 games. Oh, and a 805 with my team in what was a pretty damn epic night of bowling... Or 15 strikes in a row in two different games, haha.

I still have almoast all of my gear, and I'll go and play once or twice a year. I'll still throw over 200 easily, but I get blisters fast since I don't have my old callouses.


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 8, 2012)

I used to bowl, I wasn't spectacular because I would have days where I would do good and days where I would completely suck.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2012)

Used to bowl in a league when I was younger. High game a 192.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll just leave this here.
Scroll down to bottom of page for amazing video content.
Are you sure you're a professional? Bowler falls on his behind live on TV during world championship contest | Mail Online


----------

